# Live well diagram



## retiredff (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello,

I purchased a Polar Kraft 1448 that has an open floor plan with 2 storage boxes on each side of the hull that replaces the middle seat. Sort of like this tracker only the rear seat is not straight across but installed as a "V" at a 60 deg. angle to the hull.

https://www.trackerboats.com/boat/forum/images.cfm?boat=3265

One box is for a live well as it has a tube at the bottom that goes thru the hull. It does not appear this has ever been used for anything but manually fill the tank with water, then remove the tube after trailering the boat to drain it. Basically it's a cooler with a drain in the bottom. I have researched live wells and from what I can tell I need a recirc. pump that I assume will connect or replace the tube going outside the bottom of the hull. Then the water would be pumped to a aerator tube and finally, a larger drain tube thru the box and then thru the hull. The drain is just gravity fed and after trailering the pump could be removed from the bottom fitting to drain the tank. Does this sound right? I know I can add a timer etc, but I want to be sure I have the basic idea correct. How much bigger should the drain be than the fill tube? I think the fill tube is maybe 1/2".

I have seen diagrams of live wells that use the rear bilge drain, then add another for the pickup. That would require maybe 12' of hose. I would rather keep it simple.


Thanks

Tony


----------



## Usmctanker (Aug 22, 2010)

This might help--https://www.tinboats.net/index.php/Projects/building-a-livewell.html
Where are you retired from? I am on duty right now in Dallas Tx.


----------



## retiredff (Aug 22, 2010)

Speedway, IN (Indy 500, Brickyard 400), 27 years. Retired in 2000. Social Security starts next year. My department unlike most in Indiana PAID INTO SS, Indy Fire and most surrounding FD's don't. Some wanted to opt out back in the 80's but was voted down. 

I read the link for the live well. That won't work for me. On mine, the bottom has an inlet to pull in fresh water. The link drains by turning the valve to pump from the tank until empty. On mine, I pull the bottom tube and it drains.


Tony


----------



## Usmctanker (Aug 22, 2010)

Then all you would need is a pump to recirculate I think.


----------



## retiredff (Aug 22, 2010)

Thats what I think, plus an overflow/drain. I don't know how large of a drain line to use. The inlet is 1/2".

Tony


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 22, 2010)

My livewell has a standpipe in the bottom drain that acts as the overflow. The inlet is up high and is the same diameter as the drain but there is a screw type fitting on it so that you can adjust the flow and the fan for aeration.


----------



## retiredff (Aug 25, 2010)

Quackrstackr,

Is a gravity drain fine or should I use a pump? If I don't use a pump will the top water (probably newest) just drain out the tube? I would think that defeats the purpose. My problem is my live well is maybe 2'Hx2'Dx1.5'W, not much room for 2 pumps and fish (hopefully)  

tb


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 25, 2010)

Mine is a gravity drain. The outlet on the side of the hull is actually below the waterline but since the bottom of the livewell is even with the waterline, it will drain even when the boat is in the water if I pull the standpipe. Conversely, it will not fill if I just leave the standpipe out, either.

The pump that fills my livewell is mounted in the bilge area of the boat and is plumbed through the transom to a strainer/filter. The pipe that comes from that pump enters the livewell a bit lower than the top of the overflow and the spray is directed downards so it does a pretty good job of circulating the water before it goes out the overflow.


----------



## redbug (Aug 25, 2010)

you can make this real simple just get the a recirculating pump and add some tubing(enough to reach over the side of the boat to fill the well and exchange the water drop it over the side then place it in the well to recirculate the water. the gravity fill will work as an overflow to drain the excess water


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 25, 2010)

The bad thing about gravity fill is that it will only fill to the waterline on the side of the boat. If your livewell is low enough in the boat for this to put enough water in it, you have it licked.

I once had a Lowe that would almost gravity fill to the proper level but not quite. It still had a pump for additional level and recirc.

My current setup does not have recirc ability. I just have to let it run and cycle the water in the livewell.


----------

